# iPhone on Virgin pay as you go?



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I really don't use my phone a lot, but need to carry one. I've been toying with the idea of buying a cheap 2G iPhone abd using it on my virgin Pay as you Go service. Phone is unlocked, but how would I go about getting hooked up on Virgin?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Buy a factory unlocked iphone then simply pop in a virgin mobile sim card which is activated and your good to go. If you buy and iphone which is locked to a certain carrier it can be unlock by a jailbreak.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

But how do I go about getting my current number and account transferred? The iPhone is unlocked, I know I'd need a virgin SIM, but then what?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh from there its simple, DO NOT CANCEL you current cellphone number right now the transfer will do it for you automatically. Call Virgin mobile have your sim card and your current cellphone # and 4 digit passcode ready for the transfer 1.888.999.2321. Then from there the customer representative will take care, of the rest for you within 24 hours the sim card will be activated (may take longer) then pop the sim card into the iphone and your good to go.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Unfortunately I had a deal done to buy a 2G iPhone, but when I called Virgin to confirm, I was told tha they do not allow Sim card phones on their pay as you go network. So no iPhone for me


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I bring my iPhone to Virgin Mobile?

Yes. If you have an existing iPhone with another company and it has been unlocked, then a Virgin Mobile SIM card with a smartphone plan will work. Virgin Mobile can’t unlock iPhones for customers. Once unlocked and activated with an active Virgin Mobile SIM card, members will need to change their service settings to the Virgin Mobile settings to get up and running.
FAQ - Virgin Mobile Canada 
8th section


----------

